# Anybody make homemade bow holders?



## Doyle (Aug 14, 2009)

I just picked up a couple of new lock-on stands but I don't have any bow holders (and I'm too cheap to order some).  I was thinking about drilling a couple of holes in the side of the metal frame a couple of inches apart and using 2 four or five inch bolts wrapped with camo tape.  

I'm thinking that should hold a bow just as good as the clamp-on type of holder with the two horizontal prongs.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen them at my local walmart for about 9 dollars...


----------



## Doyle (Aug 14, 2009)

benellisbe said:


> I have seen them at my local walmart for about 9 dollars...



Nobody down here carries them.  I would have to order from BPS/Cabelas/etc.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2009)

Why don't you just get one of those orange screw-in hooks and cover with camo tape or electrical tape?  They got them at HomeDepot for $1 or $2.

Just screw into the tree next to your stand.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 14, 2009)

> Just screw into the tree next to your stand.



That is a possibility but I can't screw it into a tree.  I'll be hunting in a "no metal in trees" area.   Maybe I could fit one onto the metal of the stand though.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 14, 2009)

Doyle said:


> That is a possibility but I can't screw it into a tree.  I'll be hunting in a "no metal in trees" area.   Maybe I could fit one onto the metal of the stand though.



Thats to bad I love my overhead bow holding arm. Comes with 3 screw in tree mounts, to use in multiple stands and the bow is right there handy or swing out of the way. Be careful Id hate to see your bow fall.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 14, 2009)

Doyle said:


> That is a possibility but I can't screw it into a tree.  I'll be hunting in a "no metal in trees" area.   Maybe I could fit one onto the metal of the stand though.



Gotcha...how about some cheap walmart ratchet straps and just strap the metal hook to the tree?  Straps are around $3-4 a piece at wally world and the hooks are less than a dollar.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 15, 2009)

I have used U-bolts. Weld 2 bolts, one in the center and one off center. Drill 1 hole in the stand put the center bolt in the hole and the other bolt is used to keep it from twisting from the weight of the bow. Cover the U-bolt with electrical heat shrink. You can get the shrink at Sears pretty cheap. Also as far as the screw in bow holders from Wal mart, just remove them everytime you leave your stand and there is no metal left in the trees.


----------

